# Sunday 20th Dec - anyone fancy a hit??



## IanG (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone fancy a game on Sunday the 20th Dec? Happy to host (though we may be on fairway mats by then) or travel somewhere local-ish.  

Got to be better than Christmas shopping .... :swing:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 9, 2015)

IanG said:



			Anyone fancy a game on Sunday the 20th Dec? Happy to host (though we may be on fairway mats by then) or travel somewhere local-ish.  

Got to be better than Christmas shopping .... :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Have a day pass for golf on 20th. If you're not on mats would be up like a shot, unless you'd prefer to come to Manchester!!


----------



## IanG (Dec 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Have a day pass for golf on 20th. If you're not on mats would be up like a shot, unless you'd prefer to come to Manchester!!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we will be, but sometimes they hold off their use for an extra week or so if the course is in good shape (which it is). I wouldn't bet a 7 hour round trip on it though!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2015)

IanG said:



			Anyone fancy a game on Sunday the 20th Dec? Happy to host (though we may be on fairway mats by then) or travel somewhere local-ish.  

Got to be better than Christmas shopping .... :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Id take you up on it if it wasn't for the bridge, supposed to be going to a party in Edinburgh the night before, maybe getting the train instead of driving.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 9, 2015)

IanG said:



			Anyone fancy a game on Sunday the 20th Dec? Happy to host (though we may be on fairway mats by then) or travel somewhere local-ish.  

Got to be better than Christmas shopping .... :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Ian I would be up for a game, no issues with mats, let me know if you book something :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm away that weekend or would have fancied it. Still need to return your hospitality and host you at Craigielaw sometime Ian.


----------



## IanG (Dec 9, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ian I would be up for a game, no issues with mats, let me know if you book something :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I can't book a tee time until Sunday am, so we'll see what/who else pops up here by then.


----------



## IanG (Dec 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm away that weekend or would have fancied it. Still need to return your hospitality and host you at Craigielaw sometime Ian.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, we'll manage to coordinate diaries one day... we're obviously both having too much fun


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 10, 2015)

I might manage to make it but won't know for sure until early next week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 10, 2015)

IanG said:



			Shame, we'll manage to coordinate diaries one day... we're obviously both having too much fun 

Click to expand...

If only, trust me - I'd rather be playing golf!


----------



## IanG (Dec 10, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			I might manage to make it but won't know for sure until early next week.
		
Click to expand...


No worries,  let's wait and see. 
cheers. 
Ian


----------



## IanG (Dec 13, 2015)

ok 11.20 Sunday 20th on the West links booked. According to the starter we will almost certainly be on mats then. 

First dibs to 

BrizoH71
HDID Kenny

if they are up for it - any more takers let me know.  

Ian


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 13, 2015)

IanG said:



			ok 11.20 Sunday 20th on the West links booked. According to the starter we will almost certainly be on mats then. 

First dibs to 

BrizoH71
HDID Kenny

if they are up for it - any more takers let me know.  

Ian
		
Click to expand...

All good with me Ian cheers


----------



## IanG (Dec 14, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			All good with me Ian cheers
		
Click to expand...


Looks like it is just you and me so far.  :thup:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 15, 2015)

IanG said:



			Looks like it is just you and me so far.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to bow out unfortunately, being dragged to some Christmas event in Glasgow by the missus... 

Would much rather be hitting the links.


----------



## IanG (Dec 15, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'm going to have to bow out unfortunately, being dragged to some Christmas event in Glasgow by the missus... 

Would much rather be hitting the links.
		
Click to expand...


Shame, but think of the brownie points you'll have in the bag when the good weather comes back!


----------



## IanG (Dec 19, 2015)

Still a spot available at 11.22 tomorrow @ North Berwick along with HDID Kenny +1 . Played today and no mats required  :thup:  - apparently we don't go on mats until Wednesday now since the weather has been so mild.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Ian for a great day out on a great fun course, can't believe your lucky enough to stay within walking distance. :thup:


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Thanks Ian for a great day out on a great fun course, can't believe your lucky enough to stay within walking distance. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Glad you enjoyed it Kenny, tough conditions today in the wind but it didn't curb the fun to be had. Hope Norman didn't snore too loud on the way home.


----------

